# steams random stuff



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

So I just wanted to show you some of my random stuff that I have.
P.S. you will see some mistakes on the terrain But on the table it lookes awsome and no mistakes are seen.

High elves Prince on griffon
































Some of my own sapce marines chapter.








































My salnn mage priest
































An TG in WIP


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

And some terrain
















































































And I am also a chef









I have more terrain that I will post later.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

steamius said:


> And I am also a shief


I think you mean chef . I like the guy with the dual bolt pistols, he's seriously awesome +rep.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Thx man. Yes I meant chef (Stupid me) thx for pointing that out


----------



## Chapter: Limp Bizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats badass! Does the red aquila have any symbolic meaning?


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Chapter: Limp Bizkit. Thats on the marines? Yes I will tell it later in me chapter topic


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Dude, i love that sandstone terrain piece, what was it made of, real rock or some other interesting substance? :wink: +rep man!


----------



## vaul117 (Dec 8, 2010)

I liked the detailing you did of all the kills painted by the marines on the drop pod door, that was really cool.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Thx guys!
Dakingofchaos it is made from blue polystairome (or what ever it is)


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

also heres a video of all terrain that I have done so far.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

So. I started repainting my lizardmen and I will show you the progress that I am making. So on the picture you will see the old skink and the repainted one.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Now lats get to the old pictures.
teple guard 
















skink chief








saurus









and here are the repainted
temple guard
























skink chief
















saurus (only champion)


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

before








steg.
































And I think that this will be the last miniature for some time, becouse yeterday my best friend, my dog, died...


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your dog. The Lizardmen look really good, nice work.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Heres pictures of my progress so far.
This is what I have finished.
















































And this is what I have still to do +3 xroxigors


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

And heres the repainted saurus


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

no comments? 
and heres m first cold one rider. :mrgreen:


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

And here is my first captan
_Captain Nikolai-The captain is young but cruel in battle. His favorite weapon is a power sword which he always takes in battle. He usually joints a unit of 10 marines. He is told to be one of those who can be the new chapter master, so strong he is. He never lost a battle before and hes marines respect him for who he is._


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

looks like that saurus there was wonded and battle, I love the griffen model!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

quite an eclectic collection you've got going on man! Nice, tiny piece of lamb too.... shit, looks like if I sneezed it would blow off my plate, now go get me more meat!


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

I also have an high elve mage on dragon. 6th edition hydra, dark elve withc and lorkhin, 5 cold one riders dark elves and 10 dark elves corsairs.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so got back to painting! Bot my self njal stormcaller (I love this model) will use it as a wolf priest or lord.
So it is WIP.
























And my work station


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

So I have finished him. Base is Only left.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, there are some really good things going on here. I like what yoiu're doing with Njal, especially the eyes! keep up the good work 

Rev


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

thx man! You are 2cond who liked the eyes


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

It's getting there!

Good base color, and it has a nice amount of texture and variation, but the overall effect still looks unfinished.

To really make this work, you need to get more of the details: trim, strings, studs, the staff should be different from the armor, his lower lip (getting the upper lip/teeth but not lower makes him look like he has a huge over-bite), even out the highlights on the edges of the armor plates, knuckles, etc.

Keep it up man, Njal is gonna be stunning. 

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

I painted the staff first ina diferent colour but for my taste there where to many diferent colours, so I painted it grey, but I want to add blue light going ogg the runes on the stuff, but I dont know how to do them.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

So its been some time sence I posted here.
I am a naruto fan so I really wantd one of my HQ to have some weapon from naruto, and whats the most cooles weapon there? Your rigth its zabuzas sword!
So here is a WIP of my new HQ
















So to finish him I only need 2 hands, one from the grey knight box which holds a deamon head and the 2 one to hold the weapon.
Also I always wanted to have a terminator unit! And here they are WIP








I asembeld and painted one guy so that he will be arjack.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I think it's interesting that you actually put a tiger's body for the bottom half of the High Elves Gryphon. Though if it were me, I'd put in more black stripes on it, if you look at real tigers, they have more stripes coming down from the back towards the belly and keep the belly a more whitish, but that's just me. Great creativity though.  And love how you put the writing on the side of the drop pod. *thumbs up for creativity and humor*

On another note, I understand why you have Arjac and Njal's wolf pelts that way, but if you really look at a wolf's fur or pelt, the legs and belly areas will have different shades of fur on it. This also is a personal preference, but I think it would look better if the pelts had a gradient of shades on it.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

arumichic, thx! well I dident fill like painting more stripes on the griffon, I think it would ruin the koncept. I painted the belly, legs on the wolf fur in a diferent coulor first but I dident like it since it gave to many diferent coulors to the model.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

After a long time of working, I finally have found time to paint my termis! So here they are!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Great work! The eyes on your termies are awesome. The captain looks a little irritated, which is pretty sweet, lol. Great work all around man. 

I'm sorry about your dog as well. I hate losing a pet. They become part of the family and sux just as bad when they pass.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Thx man) I spended 1 day on 1 termi, watching dexter (you know the miami butcher) while painting them. For the yeys I used blood red washed with black wash and a line of orange.
Yes it is bad when she isent around anymore... Every day something reminds me of her... But we have to continue our lives, becouse she would want me to do it.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Finally found a hand to hold the sword for this guys


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok strated painting him!
















As always a grey armor.
And after Ive made my self a pasta!








P.S. I am a chief.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok, so here you go.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

and rhino


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Heres my WIP! Chapter master with his body guards.
































My 2 favorites
























Still dont know what weapon should I give this one guy... Maybe a banner would be good?


----------

